# New member and some projects



## Steve Smith (Apr 3, 2014)

One of the moderators suggested I post some pics of my work so here are some photos of some previous projects I've done. My photography skills aren't very good so bear with me.

curly eastern maple with gabon ebony. caligraphy done with artist's acrylic paint. enduro waterbourne finish






western big leaf maple burl, eastern maple, bubinga and gabon ebony. lacquer finish





Vessel in spalted western maple, eastern maple, bubinga, cocobolo, african paduak and gabon ebony (12" x 22")





vessel in plum, eastern maple, bloodwood, and gabon ebony (hexagrams are from the I-Ching) Dog included for scale (15" x 16")

Reactions: Like 14 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful work Steve...Welcome from northcentral PA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Norm192 (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 4, 2014)

wow super nice vessels outstanding work--- great looking lab too --duck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice work Steve! They are all wonderful but that last ones wins for me. Welcome from New York


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice Work!! very eye catching!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2014)

Your work is fantastic Steve. That is segmenting at a very high level! But your right, your work deserves better photography.... Top notch stuff


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 4, 2014)

Ill take the vessel and the dog in the last pic since you said he's included.....lolol........ awesome work Steve....... I haven't attempted a segmented turning ...... yet!


----------



## RayBell (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful work Steve. I feel like such an amature when I see things like this.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice work.

Ray


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2014)

Gorgeous work! I love that curly maple form!


----------



## RexB (Apr 5, 2014)

Great work!

But what does the Japanese writing say??? (Hi Mom!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 5, 2014)

It's actually Chinese. I made it for my buddy who emigrated from Taiwan and figured he would appreciate it. He did and was impressed I took the time to investigate Chinese culture to incorporate it into a work of art.

It is made of 12 segments per ring which stands for the universal clock or the union of time and space. There are eight symbols since eight is an auspicious number in Chinese numerology and the symbols painted in a circle also symbolizes eternity. The black and the white colors are symbolically for the yin and the yang.

The symbols are: he (harmony) ai (love) shou (longevity) xi (happiness) fu (good luck) lu (prosperity) ji (auspicious) de (character)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

Excellent segmented forms -- and thanks for the background on the symbolism.


----------



## bobhasen (Apr 16, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice work, Steve. Segmenting is an underappreciated art. And good segmenting is even more so! Only those who have done/tried it really "get" it. Fantastic job on all of the ones you showed. I look forward to seeing more!


----------

